# 750-881 kein Boot-Projekt speicherbar



## Mr.Spok (11 März 2015)

Hallo,

 auf einer 750-881 läst sich kein Boot-Projekt erstellen bzw. speichern. Folgende Fehlermeldung wird ausgegeben:




Wo liegt der Fehler, bzw. was ist zu tun, dass das Boot-Projekt auf die Steuerung geschrieben werden kann?

Grüße Jan.


----------



## dast (11 März 2015)

Siehe http://www.sps-forum.de/codesys-und...zten-onlinedienst-fehlerhaft-ausgefuehrt.html ... vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter!


----------



## Blockmove (11 März 2015)

Einfach mit den Ethernet Settings auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen und das Dateisystem zurücksetzen.
Danach sollte der Spuk vorbei sein


----------



## KingHelmer (11 März 2015)

Hallöchen,

in irgendeinem Thread war auch mal die perfekte Lösung, beziehungsweise die Ursache des problems erwähnt worden.

Du darfst KEIN Programm übertragen WÄHREND die Web-Visu im Browser geöffnet ist.
Dann KANN es passieren, dass die Datei (ich nenne es mal so) korrupt wird und das Programm dies aber nicht direkt erkennt. Dadurch wird sie bei weiteren Aufspielversuchen auch nicht ausgetauscht sondern verbleibt einfach fehlerhaft.

Dagegen hilft das manuelle Löschen der Web-Visu aus dem PLC ordner oder das formatieren + Extrahieren über Ethernet-Settings (übrigens seit ner weile version 6.1.irgendwas raus.

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (11 März 2015)

Hallo Mr. Spok,

im Zuge der bereits differenzierten Erklärungen für diese Fehlermeldung soll hiermit etwas Licht ins Dunkle gebracht werden:

Die Meldung "Die Steuerung hat den letzten Onlinedienst fehlerhaft ausgeführt", "Dienstnummer 47: Fehlernummer 80" ist eine Sammelfehlermeldung während der Übertragung des Projektes auf den Controller.
Meistens wird diese Meldung mit einer weiteren Information ergänzt.
In deinem Fall „Die Datei DEFAULT.PRG“ konnte nicht geschrieben werden.
Dies sagt aus, dass das „DEFAULT.PRG“ (Teil des Bootprojektes) nicht korrekt oder gar nicht übertragen werden konnte. In der Regel ist diese Fehlermeldung auf zu wenig freien Speicher im File-System des Controllers zurückzuführen.
Durch die mehrfache Nutzung des Controllers mit unterschiedlichen Projekten wird das File System sukzessiv durch Altbestände für die Visualisierung (teilweise auch in komprimierter Form) gefüllt. Irgendwann ist der freie Speicher des File-Systems soweit aufgebraucht, dass genau diese Datei aus der Fehlermeldung nicht mehr übertragen werden kann.
Abhilfe kann geschaffen werden, in dem mit der Konfigurationssoftware WAGO Ethernet Settings das File-System zurückgesetzt wird. Dadurch werden alle Dateien gelöscht und der Ursprungszustand wieder hergestellt.
Sollte der Fehler beim Übertragen  immer noch auftreten, kann nach erneutem Zurücksetzen des File-Systems mittels Ethernet Settings die Aktivierung der  „Komprimierung“ für die Webvisualisierung noch etwas freier Speicher eingespart werden. 
Sollte der Fehler beim Übertragen  jetzt immer noch auftreten, ist das Projekt (in der Regel bedingt durch die Webvisualisierung) einfach zu groß für das File-System des Controllers.


----------



## Mr.Spok (12 März 2015)

Habe das Dateisystem zurückgesetzt. Hat funktioniert.

Danke.

Jan


----------

